# Lothar von Arnauld



## RabidAlien (Apr 30, 2010)

Badass of the Week: Lothar von Arnauld

 Country allegiances aside, ya gotta respect the skillz.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2010)

Holy fricken gees!


----------



## robwkamm (May 1, 2010)

wow. never heard of him. i like that he furnished his home with u-boat stuff. were is that stuff today i wonder.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 2, 2010)

My thought was "how would the Battle of the Atlantic have turned out if he had taken a different plane?"


----------



## davebender (May 5, 2010)

> how would the Battle of the Atlantic have turned out if he had taken a different plane?


No different.

Germany began WWII with few submarines and even fewer maritime patrol bombers. There isn't much Lothar von Arnauld can do if he has no equipment to work with.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 6, 2010)

A different set of tactics, better training, might've made up for the quantity of material. Rommel nearly got into Egypt with next to nothing.

Anyway, its just a nice what-if scenario.


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2010)

194 ships and most by ship-board cannon!

Yup, bada$$!


----------



## timshatz (May 6, 2010)

Just when you think you're getting pretty good at something, a guy like that pops up from history and makes you look like a rank amateur. 

Dude definitely had it wrapped tight.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 7, 2010)

I thought I knew a bit about the U-Boat wars, but I had never, to my shame, heard of this guy. Apart from nearly splitting my sides laughing at the excellent style of the article, I have some serious respect for this guy - especially single-handedly taking on a convoy with a seriously damaged sub ...


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2010)

Certainly a badass!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> I thought I knew a bit about the U-Boat wars, but I had never, to my shame, heard of this guy. Apart from nearly splitting my sides laughing at the excellent style of the article, I have some serious respect for this guy - especially single-handedly taking on a convoy with a seriously damaged sub ...



I'd never heard of him either....but then again, I haven't studied WWI nearly as much as WWII (a discrepancy I'm trying to remedy!). Check out some of the other articles the guy's written (this website has enough articles to keep me sane through my wife's 12-hour labor....and yes, I was there for her when she needed it, but she was texting and facebooking most of the time, herself, so...). The style is the same in all of them, they'll keep you in stitches, and his history is pretty darn accurate. I haven't had any issues with his research so far! He posts a new one every Friday.


----------

